# Lil Sexy- New Member



## Lil Sexy (Jul 2, 2012)

Hola y buenos tardes!  This is my first post and I figured I would start at "New Members Begin Here!"  My homework is also done.  I might be the newest Sponsored Athlete here on IML!  I'm not new to some of the other Athletes, Pj is my Coach, Jillian is a friend, I know Tracey from facebook. Aaron is in a Bromance with my beau and I had the pleasure of meeting Robert and Gena at The Jewbaca Wedding.  
I'm excited to start my journal and share with you my off season training, diet and the things that keep me sane.  My first video has been edited and should be up soon, it is my Thursday leg day with Coach Pj, I believe he was out to make me suffer.  Due to circumstances I decided to not do the WP Chicago Pro, which happens to be this weekend and that leg day he made me pay for my decision. Lol.   
Some of the products I look forward to trying and tracking my progress with are Halo for Her and Lean Fuel Extreme, I will add in Flex Rx and switch to Essence EFA and IML Protein!  
I have been competing for a good amount of time.... a long time.  I current compete as a Pro in Womens Physique, my last show was April 2012 Grand Prix placing 3rd and receiving best Poser Award. I will be giving the rest of the juicy details of this long history of competing in my journal.  Stop by and learn a little more about me, ask questions and if you need any advice don't be shy.  
Sabrina Lil Sexy


----------



## Arnold (Jul 2, 2012)

Lil Sexy, welcome to IronMagazine Forums! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Please Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## heavyiron (Jul 2, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Jul 2, 2012)

Welcome! Great to have you here at IM!


----------



## Spraynpray (Jul 2, 2012)

Welcome to IM


----------



## sassy69 (Jul 2, 2012)

Welcome Sabrina!


----------



## charley (Jul 3, 2012)

welcome !!!


----------



## ctr10 (Jul 3, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## SFW (Jul 3, 2012)

Very sexy and semitic looking! Welcome aboard!


----------



## Cork (Jul 3, 2012)

Welcome!  Glad to see such a heavy hitter joining up.


----------



## btex34n88 (Jul 3, 2012)

Bienvenidos! Esta mi forum favorito y me gusta taquitos con mucho queso para el bulking  ...i tried


----------



## brazey (Jul 3, 2012)

Welcome...


----------



## Lil Sexy (Jul 4, 2012)

btex34n88 said:


> Bienvenidos! Esta mi forum favorito y me gusta taquitos con mucho queso para el bulking  ...i tried



Y donde te gusta comerlos?  Te adviso comerlos antes de deadlifts.


----------



## Curt James (Jul 4, 2012)

^^^^ All I know is _something _is happening after deadlifts! 

Welcome to IronMagazine!


----------



## Lil Sexy (Jul 4, 2012)

Mucho thanks


----------



## Lil Sexy (Jul 4, 2012)

Miss Springsteen said:


> Welcome! Great to have you here at IM!



Looking forward to getting to know everyone


----------



## Lil Sexy (Jul 4, 2012)

Cork said:


> Welcome!  Glad to see such a heavy hitter joining up.



I'm excited to try out IML products, journal my progress and take myself to my best.  I also hope I can continue to help others achieve their goals as well.


----------



## Lil Sexy (Jul 4, 2012)

SFW said:


> Very sexy and semitic looking! Welcome aboard!


----------



## CEM Store (Jul 5, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## DatDudeDiesel (Jul 5, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## HardcoreTraining (Jul 8, 2012)

Welcome to IM!  Great to have you here and you look great!


----------



## ashoprep1 (Jul 9, 2012)

welcome


----------



## Innocence (Jul 13, 2012)

Hey


----------



## Gena Marie (Jul 13, 2012)

Welcome to the board beautiful.  It was a pleasure meeting you.  I am glad to have you as a part of the IML family


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Jul 15, 2012)

Hellobig welcome to the forumbest-regardswww.world-pharma.org


----------



## Lil Sexy (Jul 17, 2012)

And I am happy to be part of this team!  Looking forward to seeing you very soon


----------



## Lil Sexy (Jul 17, 2012)

Tuesday and I feel beat up already!  Started my Halo for Her this week.  I find it kinda funny that just the color of the pill makes it nice to take, never thought I was a pink kind of girl but....I like pink.  Last two weeks have been an overload of work at work so my training hasn't been as consistent as I would like.  Monday I hit chest and added some shoulders.  I trained with a Senior Chief US Navy, he's a big fan of powerlifting and being a team player as I am, we did heavy chest starting with bench press!  I haven't benched press in quiet some time, a long time.  But what the hell why not.  I admit my bench has decrease, it was difficult to get my body to push the way I wanted it to on that exercise.  Not sure if I mentioned this, my start in the gym was power lifting competing with USAF power lifting team.  Well I got 135 for 10.  We moved on to incline and then shoulders for fun.  Today just shoulders.  My second favorite body part.  Let me add that my legs are still sore from Sunday Leg Day at Worlds this time with the Big Sexy and Duda.


----------



## charley (Jul 17, 2012)

Sorry Lil Sexy....... I'm more into your Glutes than I am your beautiful sexy shoulders, But I'll settle for anything you got......


----------



## BP2000 (Jul 17, 2012)

Bienvenido a la junta! Yo tambi?n estuve en la usaf. feliz con su.


----------



## SigNaL7 (Jul 18, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## JesterUno (Jul 18, 2012)

Welcom! You look great!


----------



## Lil Sexy (Jul 24, 2012)

I'll be looking at keeping both up to grade A status!  


charley said:


> Sorry Lil Sexy....... I'm more into your Glutes than I am your beautiful sexy shoulders, But I'll settle for anything you got......


----------



## Lil Sexy (Jul 24, 2012)

Overall I would say I enjoy my years spent in the military.  How about you?


BP2000 said:


> Bienvenido a la junta! Yo tambi?n estuve en la usaf. feliz con su.


----------



## BP2000 (Jul 24, 2012)

Lil Sexy said:


> Overall I would say I enjoy my years spent in the military. How about you?



Yes got to travel places that I would otherwise would have never visited!


----------



## Nemesis. (Aug 7, 2012)

Lil Sexy said:


> I'll be looking at keeping both up to grade A status!



Hey beautiful.


----------



## ctr10 (Aug 7, 2012)

^^^thats pretty weak Edward^^^^


----------



## Dirtyfrog13 (Aug 18, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## Lil Sexy (Aug 20, 2012)

Ha ha ha


----------



## Lil Sexy (Aug 20, 2012)

So apparently half the gyms down the coast are dealing with broken AC! Ok not half just the handfull I visit. Drove 1/2hr to train legs on Camp Pendleton to find out AC was out.  Its rough when your use to it. Leg day
Squats 4 set 15 reps 185lbs
Hack squat 4 sets 12 reps 45lb plates
Leg extension 4 sets 20reps 110lbs 
RDL 4 sets 10reps 45lbs plates
Lying leg curl 4 sets 15 reps 100lbs

sweaty and exhausted!!! No cardio on leg day


----------



## Saney (Aug 20, 2012)

Should I be ashamed that this girl can do more weight/reps than me when it comes to Lying Leg Curls?

DORITOS!!!


----------



## ctr10 (Aug 20, 2012)

Lil Sexy said:


> So apparently half the gyms down the coast are dealing with broken AC! Ok not half just the handfull I visit. Drove 1/2hr to train legs on Camp Pendleton to find out AC was out.  Its rough when your use to it. Leg day
> Squats 4 set 15 reps 185lbs
> Hack squat 4 sets 12 reps 45lb plates
> Leg extension 4 sets 20reps 110lbs
> ...


How do you get on base?


----------

